# What's Your Daily Routine?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I thought this would be a good learning experience to see what all of your daily routines look like. So what does your routine look like?:happygoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

First thing in the morning I feed grain to the does, and milk as needed 
If anyone needs a hoof trim I trim while they're eating grain
Let the kids out (I separate them from their dams overnight)
Then water everyone
Feed the dogs
Feed minerals
Then copper bolus, selenium, whatever meds need to be given
Muck out as needed 
Then in the afternoon I hay as needed (usually several times a week) 
Feed the dogs
Train with the dogs 
And then at night I feed and milk if anyone is in milk (if no one is in milk they only get grain once a day)
And lastly lock the kids up


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well my routine is always changing depending on what I have going on during that time of the year as well as if I have kids.
So I’ll tell you what I’m doing now (not a busy time of year) 
First I take kids to school lol on the way back I feed the bucks their hay and alfalfa pellets. I then feed the pigs their breakfast and then water and check out out minerals. 
Right now I’m getting ready for kidding so I’m building their “barn” and kidding stalls. If I didn’t have that going on I would do probably House work or yard work, shots if needed whatever.
Since the cows are home and I don’t much like building fence lol I then feed cows at 4 and then feed the goats while they are busy eating. Pack wood in the house, get kids showered and then start dinner. Honestly right now is a boring time lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My routine is pretty easy right now 
First I go out and open up the barn doors let the barn air out while I take of the goat's coats then I break the ice in the water buckets
Then I feed, check minerals, fill waters,check Does for heat and possible take them for a supervised date. I rasie pack goats so when breakfast is done then it's training time. Then I let them be goats and then check hooves and feed evening hay. In the summer it's a bit differint cause of milking, kidding, no ice in the waters and no goat dates


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I make every attempt to treat my herd like a beef cattle herd with minimal intervention. So right now (winter in my area): I usually get out of the house about 9:30pm bundled up and with an LED head lamp, drive the Kubota to the well and fill the 60 gal water tank in the back, then over to the hay barn and load up 3 square bales, then up the hill to the goat barn. I distribute hay to the hay racks, fill all the water tubs, do a head count & back-end viewing (udder development, no scours, etc.), and put grain in the creep feeder for the juniors. Hand out a few cookies (peppermint horse treats) and give some scratches to those who want them, and then back to the house to get ready for bed!

Once in a while I will do a drive by on my way out the door in the morning to make sure there are no issues or if I'm concerned about any of them, but usually not as they are all snuggled in and warm and I hate to disturb them & get them up.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

why do you do barn work at night?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I get over to the barn about 7. Get the hot water on, put feed in the milking stand feeder and get my one doe that is still in milk. I use a bucket milking machine and go open stalls and feed the others while she is giving up the good stuff. 

When everybody has their biscuit, I put the milk bucket in the barn fridge and take my doe back to the girls pen. 
Next I dump and refill water buckets. The girls and kids get hot water added to the fresh water. 
Then I open the pasture gate and start poop patrol in the pens since the berry machines are all out searching the pasture for acorns.
About 8:30 I take the milk in, strain it, clean the bucket and have my breakfast.
I do a head count at noon, then my paying job til 4.
At 4:30, I go night feed, top off water buckets, and lock ever one inside their stalls. Grain feed the ones on grain.
After dinner, I play banjo.

Maintenace chores. Feet trims, supplements, brushing, and training, are done as needed.
Forgot to add. I do this in my pj's.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

goat girls said:


> why do you do barn work at night?


That's just how my days tend to work out. I'm not a morning person and live far from work, so evenings it is. And by the time I get home, get the baby to bed, have dinner, take care of the pets and a few house chores- the barn is my last stop of the night. I love not being rushed and enjoying the peace up there before bed.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

When I have the time I will read these posts and then post my current (it changes constantly, depending on the needs of the goat(s) and whatnot) routine... right now I have to go out and check on a naughty (lol, she's just doing her duty!) goat that refuses to let go of her kids... and then I have to go to bed and get up in the middle of the night to check on that same doe. :lolgoat:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Boy Goat_Scout sound like fun


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I work nights (from home) so I finish work at 5:40 which is what time I wake my 7 y/o. I get him showered and ready for school. Take him at 6:30. Get home and yell at my 16 and 17 y/o to get going before they are late for school (theirs starts an hour after the wee one). As soon as they are gone I feed the cats, dogs, chickens, ducks, and goats. I walk the dogs, squish udders, check girlie bits, do some housework, make sure I have everything in order (Bill paying, school functions, etc), then about 8:30 or so I go to bed. Alarm goes off at 12:00. I shower, start dinner or figure it out, make sure all animals needs are met, usually try to catch up on news and call my momma then at 2:30 go pick my little one up from school. We do homework and talk over his day. I get dinner finished. Depending on the time of year my older kids may or may not be home. If so I spend time talking with them about their day over dinner, if not I do when they get home. All outside animals are cared for making sure they are settled and have full tummies for the night. I get my kiddos settled for the night, guzzle coffee, and start over again.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Well right now, the herd is pretty low maintenance. So when I get home from work at 6, I go out and give the does, replacement does, and bucks their hay. Check the buck's water, check the chickens water/feed. Kind of do an overall glance at everyone/everything and a headcount. Then I'm all done! 

I always get home in the dark this time of the year, so there's not a whole lot I can do anyway.

End of March is where the real fun starts, where I just accept that the barn is my new home.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Get up, 
read my Bible and drink too much coffee, 
check TGS and my email in order to stall having to do chores.

Do chores. ;-)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> I work nights (from home) so I finish work at 5:40 which is what time I wake my 7 y/o. I get him showered and ready for school. Take him at 6:30. Get home and yell at my 16 and 17 y/o to get going before they are late for school (theirs starts an hour after the wee one). As soon as they are gone I feed the cats, dogs, chickens, ducks, and goats. I walk the dogs, squish udders, check girlie bits, do some housework, make sure I have everything in order (Bill paying, school functions, etc), then about 8:30 or so I go to bed. Alarm goes off at 12:00. I shower, start dinner or figure it out, make sure all animals needs are met, usually try to catch up on news and call my momma then at 2:30 go pick my little one up from school. We do homework and talk over his day. I get dinner finished. Depending on the time of year my older kids may or may not be home. If so I spend time talking with them about their day over dinner, if not I do when they get home. All outside animals are cared for making sure they are settled and have full tummies for the night. I get my kiddos settled for the night, guzzle coffee, and start over again.


So let me get this straight, you only get three and a half hours of sleep?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> So let me get this straight, you only get three and a half hours of sleep?


That is what I read, too.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

And you both read correctly. I try to rest for an hour or so in the evening if I get the chance but that doesn't always happen. Thankfully I have never required much sleep but as I get older I feel it taking its toll. I keep thinking that one day the kids will be grown and if I survive that long it will have been worth it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> And you both read correctly. I try to rest for an hour or so in the evening if I get the chance but that doesn't always happen. Thankfully I have never required much sleep but as I get older I feel it taking its toll. I keep thinking that one day the kids will be grown and if I survive that long it will have been worth it.


I envy you! I know there is a good handful of people that seem to be ok with not a lot of sleep but I can hardly survive off only 8 hours lol 
I have total respect for all of you that have a job and do the Goats as well as take care of
Your kids. I like to think I'm a strong woman but hands down you girls are awesome! Even you guys that hold a job and raise Goats are awesome!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> And you both read correctly. I try to rest for an hour or so in the evening if I get the chance but that doesn't always happen. Thankfully I have never required much sleep but as I get older I feel it taking its toll. I keep thinking that one day the kids will be grown and if I survive that long it will have been worth it.


Wow that is incredible! I suffer if I don't get eight hours of sleep. Just as I posted this Jessica said the same thing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> First I take kids to school


I'm picturing a classroom full of squirmy, chubby, mischievous Boer kids, committing various mayhems. The Schoolmaster is a HUGE mature, ponderous and wrinkly Boer buck, with pair of old fashioned half-spectacles perched on the crest of his huge roman nose. a pointer in his cloven hoof. He is sternly looking at the miscreants over his specs, the forgotten pointer ironically drawing the eye toward South Africa.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I'm picturing a classroom full of squirmy, chubby, mischievous Boer kids, committing various mayhems. The Schoolmaster is a HUGE mature, ponderous and wrinkly Boer buck, with pair of old fashioned half-spectacles perched on the crest of his huge roman nose. a pointer in his cloven hoof. He is sternly looking at the miscreants over his specs, the forgotten pointer ironically drawing the eye toward South Africa.


Lol  I pictured it all in my head as I read lol ok human kids


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> ok human kids


Mm-Hmm


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I will admit that doing things the way I do them wouldn't be my top choice. It may seem like pretty old fashioned and not that terrific goals, but housewife and mom was my dream. I lived it for a long time... mostly alone because my husband was military and gone a lot... but about 3 years ago he decided to leave the military and his family. You do what you have to do. I worked out a night job from home so my youngest wouldn't have to go to daycare. I kinda figured I would get a day job once he was in school but this works and I still don't have to miss school functions or worry about what to do if I have a sick kid.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just because it’s not your dream doesn’t mean your any less of a strong woman, actually in my books you are stronger! Especially keeping your fun loving personality too


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

New-goat-mom said:


> I work nights (from home) so I finish work at 5:40 which is what time I wake my 7 y/o. I get him showered and ready for school. Take him at 6:30. Get home and yell at my 16 and 17 y/o to get going before they are late for school (theirs starts an hour after the wee one). As soon as they are gone I feed the cats, dogs, chickens, ducks, and goats. I walk the dogs, squish udders, check girlie bits, do some housework, make sure I have everything in order (Bill paying, school functions, etc), then about 8:30 or so I go to bed. Alarm goes off at 12:00. I shower, start dinner or figure it out, make sure all animals needs are met, usually try to catch up on news and call my momma then at 2:30 go pick my little one up from school. We do homework and talk over his day. I get dinner finished. Depending on the time of year my older kids may or may not be home. If so I spend time talking with them about their day over dinner, if not I do when they get home. All outside animals are cared for making sure they are settled and have full tummies for the night. I get my kiddos settled for the night, guzzle coffee, and start over again.


Hard working woman!! All I will say is God bless you for doing such a wonderful job.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Being retired has it advantages in the fact that I can be home most all day if I so choose. Depending on the time of the year, as in the spring, I get up around 7 am and have coffee and then I go milk what ever goats are in milk and feed the chickens but the catch is I only milk if the kids can't take care of mama's milk. I will separate over night when I need milk for the house and milk but other wise the kids get it unless it is too much for them to handle. Which is hardly never !. Then I check the cows and calves for health issues hoping I find no issues. The vegetable garden is in full swing and planting, tilling and such for the next hour or so. Until the whole garden is planted. By 10:00 each day I am ready for another cup of coffee and take a break. Now let me inject that on occasions an occasional job comes up. There are times that some crappie in the lake or river need catching and I do my best to help the cause which causes me to have to rise extremely early around 6 am to get to the lake in time for the best fishing and fish til around 2 pm then hurry home and do the milking and feeding. Fry fish if I am lucky. Fast forward to June/July and the garden is in full swing producing and all the vegetables need harvesting and putting up, eaten or given to neighbors. Of course the goat milking and chicken feeding stays the same in the morning and evening. I feed the goats each day all year long in the late evenings, milk the goats and feed the chickens again. Come fall I am still milking goats and feeding chickens but have to add the added part of putting out hay for the cows and goats. Oh yes, that other job of collecting venison for the freezer requires a lot of hard work and time invested in this job. I am totally worn out by the time season closes. My wife bless her heart will pitch in and do the chores while I am hard at work collecting the venison. I try hard not to stress her too much with all that hard work and only go on 4 or 5 day over night hunting trips 2 or 3 times a season but do hunt 2 to 3 day each week until the meat is harvested. Now in between all of this daily chores, I have to find slack points at sometime in the year where I am able to weld up metal corrals, build barbwire fences, shred the 70 something acres of pastures, worm the cattle, burn brush piles, cut fire wood for the winter and haul it in an stack. Oh yes and fix anything that may have broken around the house, Make Grandsons ball games by all means !! Go to church on Sundays. Each day is subject to change on a whim ! with out notice. God knows I love it..


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you, all of you, for your sweet words. I was raised by a momma who did it all... and still does at 73. I definitely feel like I fall way short of what she accomplished. I do think pretty much everyone that is an animal person gives 100% of themselves, though. I think caring for these critters brings out the best in people.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Fun thread to read!

Right now, with it being winter and no goats to milk, I feel like my farm routine is pretty relaxed. I usually get up in the dark (around 6:30 or so) and have my tea, and then once it starts getting light out I fill up buckets for the goats with warm water and a splash of apple cider vinegar and head out with the dogs. Let the goats out of their barns, fill hay feeders, check minerals/kelp. If I'm feeding the horses flakes from small squares bales, I feed them twice a day, but if they're eating from large rounds then I just feed a huge pile once a day.
Head back to house, feed dogs, take them for a run. Usually I head to work after this but on my days off I have a chance to clean barns/trim hooves/whatever else needs doing.
Evenings is convincing goaties that they want to spend the night in the barn again (more hay), refresh water if needed, tuck them in  

My man deals with the chickens entirely, so unless he's away I don't have to worry about them. A few days a week I start work at 6am so I leave all morning farm chores to him on those days!

Summer is crazier because we have a huge garden to deal with and many projects to complete...so even though winter is a hassle with the snow and ice, in a way it's a bit of a break, too!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

@TexasGoatMan Have you considered packgoats for your hunting trips?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Texas goat man and I bet you just hate that job of collecting the venison


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TexasGoatMan said:


> There are times that some crappie in the lake or river need catching and I do my best to help the cause...


They are so lucky to have you. If they were depending on me, I would heartlessly, ruthlessly leave them uncaught... because I am selfish to the core and loathe fishing.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> They are so lucky to have you. If they were depending on me, I would heartlessly, ruthlessly leave them uncaught... because I am selfish to the core and loathe fishing.


I would gladly catch your share! I haven't gone fishing in ages and love it!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kentucky is raucous because of the fish I callously ignore crying out in their need to be caught. I'd invite you over, :truck:, but I would insist on you getting more than 3 hours of sleep a day...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I would take you up on the sleep then go catch those poor neglected fish. Then I would even cook them for you!  I haven't had any fish but salmon on the grill in forever ('cause it's good for us *sigh*) but a good ole fish fry with cole slaw and hush puppies sounds so good right now!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are a true humanitarian, er... pescarian?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I know right. 

It's actually kinda funny...I try to feed these kids pretty healthy but we don't go crazy on it...I love me some good old junk food and a big fat burger makes me smile. But one day in my 1st grader's class the teacher asked them their favorite food. He said I am not sure... it's either squash, okra or broccoli. I wanted so bad to write her a note and say I swear we aren't vegetarians! Lol


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

New-goat-mom said:


> I will admit that doing things the way I do them wouldn't be my top choice. It may seem like pretty old fashioned and not that terrific goals, but housewife and mom was my dream. I lived it for a long time... mostly alone because my husband was military and gone a lot... but about 3 years ago he decided to leave the military and his family. You do what you have to do. I worked out a night job from home so my youngest wouldn't have to go to daycare. I kinda figured I would get a day job once he was in school but this works and I still don't have to miss school functions or worry about what to do if I have a sick kid.


 *props*


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, neat stuff! Routines vary so much on herd size and lifestyle! I have 11 small goats and few other farm animals..

I work full time, so weekends are my big chore time. I actually have volunteers (waiting list of them) to help out, so I only need 2 hours to do the minimium this time of year- too cold to do much more! Right now we have a foot of snow and it -5. Spring and summer I spend 4-5 hours putzing around the farm.
8:00 am one of my children (16,20,22) pulls the draw chutes open if daytime highs are are -4 or warmer, colder and they stay in. They top off waters as needed. I have already left for work at 6:30.
4:30-5 I get home from work and start supper.
5:30 ish chutes are closed, head count, they get fed grain, enough hay for night and next day, and waters topped up, and special meds as needed - takes 10-15 minutes tops.
Weekends the barns get mucked out, all the other regular stuff!
Right now I have a bottle supplemented baby, so she get fed as well in the am, pm and once more at 9pm - but that’s not the norm here.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I work a full time job (1500-2300) so I don't get to bed til about 0200- so my 1st thing in the morning is between 0830-0900.

Take the 2 inside Malamutes to outside pen. Go back inside and feed Great Pyrenees. Fill wood stove and pellet stove (when it's working)while she eats. Let her outside when done. Feed and water chickens and rabbit while she does her thing.

Bring Pyrenees in, make coffee and check wood stove. Unroll enough hay from big bale for 2 feedings. Feed 5 Malamutes and clean the 2 dog yards.

Water goats, horses and dogs.

Feed hay to the horses.

Up to the house to get the grain and milk pail. Grain horses and bucks. Measure grain ration for does, then bring them out of their stall and hook them to the picket line.

Grain and milk does. While they are eating, fill wheelbarrow with hay for the goats. Measure out hay for before work chores. Clean out doe pen.

Hay goats. Refill wheelbarrow with hay and dump horses hay outside of fence (unless weather is bad, then it goes in front of their stall door). Fill empty bag with bucks hay and wheelbarrow for does hay. Bring into barn to next feeding. Bring milk and empty buckets to house.

Bring sled down to wood pile and bring in a days worth of firewood, cutting and splitting any that I need to.

Eat breakfast, take morning meds and fix lunch for work. Get dog food ready for lunch. Add hot water to dried beet pulp for evening meal and cover, set near wood stove to stay warm. Fill wood stove. Place hot water bottle on arthritic knees and hips in preparation for afternoon chores and work day.

Hay horses and goats. Feed 6 dogs. Get cleaned up and ready for work. Go to work.

Get home. Fill wood stove (and pellet stove if it is working). Take Malamutes out to their yard. Let Pyrenees out, then back in. Fill buckets with grain and beet pulp for horses, bucks and does, and bring to barn. Fill water buckets and haul to the barn. Get hay from big bale and bring to barn.

Measure out grain, feed horses and bucks their grain. Bring does out to picket line and start milking/graining. Feed/water rabbit. Put all does back in stall. Hay and water the does, bucks and horses. Top off loose minerals.

Bring empty buckets and milk pail to house. Refill grain buckets for morning. Fill dogs food bowls for morning and set in bucket to bring out to yards. Bring Pyrenees bowl in and set in living room for morning. Set milk to make yogurt for morning for the dogs.

Fill wood and pellet stoves. Make peanut butter sandwiches for Malamutes and add their medications/supplements. Lock Pyrenees on her side of the house. Top off Malamute water bucket with warm water. Give them their sandwich and a biscuit. Bring in 2 inside Malamutes.

Shut down wood stove. Take night meds. Give inside Mals their sandwich and a biscuit. Shut off lights and head to bed. Plug in phone to charge. Give Pyrenees her biscuit, go to bed and relax before going to sleep.

Get up and start all over again.

On my days off I go to the feed store, the straw and oat farm and the friends place to pick up hamburger for the dogs. Do any shopping or running around I need to do.

Oh, yeah, in between all the above, I have to answer any animal control calls for the town I am Animal Control officer for.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

goat girls said:


> @TexasGoatMan Have you considered packgoats for your hunting trips?


No not really. I usually take the 4 wheeler and pack the gear on it. We always pull a travel trailer and spend our nights in good comfortable beds and do the cooking under a awning. So pack goats just don't figure in on that kind of trip. Now if I were footing it up mountain and staying on top to hunt then some pack Goats could really help. Hey that's a good idea and something to remember if I should go to the mountains.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

M


Jessica84 said:


> Well my routine is always changing depending on what I have going on during that time of the year as well as if I have kids.
> So I'll tell you what I'm doing now (not a busy time of year)
> First I take kids to school lol on the way back I feed the bucks their hay and alfalfa pellets. I then feed the pigs their breakfast and then water and check out out minerals.
> Right now I'm getting ready for kidding so I'm building their "barn" and kidding stalls. If I didn't have that going on I would do probably House work or yard work, shots if needed whatever.
> Since the cows are home and I don't much like building fence lol I then feed cows at 4 and then feed the goats while they are busy eating. Pack wood in the house, get kids showered and then start dinner. Honestly right now is a boring time lol





Jessica84 said:


> Texas goat man and I bet you just hate that job of collecting the venison


You know it is really hard work trying to find those critters. But gosh my wife just pushes me out the door and threaten me to not come home with out one. So I do my best for her. . Seriously I love the outdoors and my time hunting. I am so blessed to o have a good woman willing to take care of the animals and allow me time to hunt. We both enjoy the venison.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

New-goat-mom said:


> I would take you up on the sleep then go catch those poor neglected fish. Then I would even cook them for you!  I haven't had any fish but salmon on the grill in forever ('cause it's good for us *sigh*) but a good ole fish fry with cole slaw and hush puppies sounds so good right now!


Hey New-goat mom. I totally agree with you on the fish fry. Salmon is good but just not Crappie. All the trimmings you stated and right out of the water fresh crappie can't Be beat. My wife likes to caych fish as well as well as eat them. We spend some good times on the water together. I am a lucky man to have such a good wife. Sometime I will write about all she does.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If you do decide to do pack goats some day check out pack goat central


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok , I will keep that in mind. Horses tote lots of supplies but the down side is they eat a lot and if grass isn’t available you got to tote feed. Goats could eat browse and grasses horses can’t.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

goats will also go where horses will say "whoa"


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Hey New-goat mom. I totally agree with you on the fish fry. Salmon is good but just not Crappie. All the trimmings you stated and right out of the water fresh crappie can't Be beat. My wife likes to caych fish as well as well as eat them. We spend some good times on the water together. I am a lucky man to have such a good wife. Sometime I will write about all she does.


Thats wonderful and I am sure there are lots of us here who would love to read it! You both sound like you are very lucky! I still haven't lousy hope that one of these days I will find that person to grow old(er... not getting any younger here) with and spend those golden years with once these kids are grown. I love stories like yours that sound so happy and... right.


----------



## FPF (Nov 29, 2017)

My wife and I both work full time jobs so we try to keep the mornings quick. 

Up at 5ish. Drink coffee and wake up. Up to the barn at 6 for a quick feeding, milking if needed and open up the barn if warm. In winter add a bucket check to make sure the heaters are working. Then off to work

Usually home at 5, back to the barn at 6 for the more in-depth feeding, cleaning, milking and anything else that needs done. This varies greatly depending on the season. 

We will then make soap or whatever after that. 

In winter I will do a bed check at 9’to make sure everything is running smooth and everyone gets treats at that point before bed


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I work a full time job (1500-2300) so I don't get to bed til about 0200- so my 1st thing in the morning is between 0830-0900.
> 
> Take the 2 inside Malamutes to outside pen. Go back inside and feed Great Pyrenees. Fill wood stove and pellet stove (when it's working)while she eats. Let her outside when done. Feed and water chickens and rabbit while she does her thing.
> 
> ...


My goodness that's a lot. So five outside malamutes and two inside malamutes and a Pyrenees? That's quite a bit of work by itself let alone horses and goats! Do you breed the Malamutes?


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

My wife and I both work full time. We have 3 boers and a nigerian dwarf as pets/ landscapers for our property, three horses, a flock of chickens, and sometimes bees.

I'm usually up about 2.5 hours before work - depending on the time of year that means 3 or 4 am. I have my coffee, then out to the goat pens to feed and water and do a quick check. From there I go back to the house and get a bucket of soaked hay cubes and head to the stable and do the horses- clean stalls, give water, hay, and mix up their feed and supplements (all three are fed differently), and give my old guy his soaked cubes. I have already washed hay for the one other horse who has allergies. I head back in with my old guys cube buckets from the night before. My wife comes out a bit later, after Ive gone to work, and rechecks everyone and since its light out by then, takes notice of anything I didn't see. She also feeds and lets the chickens out of their shed into their run. She comes in and starts soaking the old guys cubes for later in the day.

I usually get home at 4-5pm. First thing is to let the goats out and take them to where I have the moveable netting fence set up -I usually rotate it to another spot every two-three days. Then I let the horses out of the paddock area and into the pasture. Back to the goat pens for a complete cleaning- we rake and sweep up as many berries as we can, wasted hay, etc. Then out to clean the stalls, wash buckets, wash hay for the allergic one, sweep up, etc. Most times I go get a bale or two of hay and/or feed from our storage areas. After that, depending on what time it is, my wife is usually home and so we bring everyone in and water and feed, etc, put the chickens away, etc, and start soaking cubes for tomorrow. Usually by 7 we are done, sometimes 8- in the winter maybe by 6. One of us will go out later to give the old guy his last bucket of soaked cubes and to check on everyone and give out ginger snaps. Somewhere in there a horse or two or three will get groomed and the goats will get checked over and petted a bit. Since we have a horse with DSLD, we might wrap pasterns, or do ice wraps, etc

Weekends we do the goats hoof trimming, etc., all the repair stuff, clean the chicken shed, do any stocking up on hay etc, check the hives, and all the other things that need done.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Your book looks very interesting. Haiku, and other poetry (except for lyrics) often leave me scratching my head, but photography can wrest my heart from my chest.

Forgive me, I am an extremely prosaic person. I am the one who reads ee Cummings with a red marker in hand...

I look forward to being able to buy it soon, because I love photography. And I'm sure the poetry does me good.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Right now my husband is shouldering more of the daily work during the weekdays. I've found a work from home job as a nurse case manager but I drive 2 hours one way to commute to my orientation five days a week. Sometimes I'll feed the bottle babies in the morning. 

I used to get up at 0430, hay and water the goats, feed my two remaining bottle babies, shower and leave for work by 0630. I drove and hour and a half to work (at my closest hospital as an RN Case Manager). Then I'd get home at 6:30, milk, eat, and drop like a stone to sleep. Weekends I trim feet, try to watch everyone and lay hands on them to check condition, check famacha, etc. And sleep. And spend time with my husband.

So, my current daily commute is brutal, but I'll be so happy to have time for twice a day milking when everyone freshens this year so they do well on DHI, making sure everyone looks good, and having time to help my poor husband around the house. He works an outside job as well, but his hours are much better right now. Living in the middle of nowhere has its benefits for sure, but working off the farm means driving.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow, the next time I complain about getting up early I’m coming back to this thread to smack me upside the head! 

I work P/T so my hubby does the chores 3 days a week. Thank GOD for him! 

But when I do chores this is it:
I get up around 6:30-7:00 am, let my dogs out, drink my coffee catch up on the “non” news. 
I then mosey on down to the barn (about 65 ft) and feed my horse, the 2 donkeys, and the goats. I open up their “night” pens to their pastures.
I clean pens, pick up horse/donkey manure, fill water buckets if needed, play with the critters if they ask for some attention.
I then throw birdseed out for our free range chickens and resident wild duck, sandhill cranes, and of course the squirrels.

At night it’s the same routine except I don’t clean stalls/paddocks 
All in all it takes me about 20 minutes to feed/turnout/clean

Then I come back inside and eat bon bons and watch Jerry Springer! Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> Wow, the next time I complain about getting up early I'm coming back to this thread to smack me upside the head!
> 
> I work P/T so my hubby does the chores 3 days a week. Thank GOD for him!
> 
> ...


That's crazy how you have sand hill cranes where you live! The only thing I have ever seen that is close to that are great blue herons.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Mellon, I'm afraid I just don't believe that you have Great Blue Herons in Middle Earth. Methinks you are mocking us regular earthlings...

Seriously, we have a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons every year on our property. My heart leaps when I see one gliding in at dusk.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Mellon, I'm afraid I just don't believe that you have Great Blue Herons in Middle Earth. Methinks you are mocking us regular earthlings...
> 
> Seriously, we have a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons every year on our property. My heart leaps when I see one gliding in at dusk.


Now why can't there be great blue herons in Middle Earth? We have all sorts of normal earthling type animals. (except if you really wanted to get technical, Middle Earth is based on Europe so there really wouldn't probably be any) But there would still definitely not be any sand hill cranes:lolgoat:!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

And anyway I don't always live in Middle Earth. As you can see under my location I also live in Metropolis which although I am quite aware I would not have seen a great blue heron inside the city limits, Great blue herons live pretty much all over North America and I could definitely seen one at some point in my lifetime.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Now why can't there be great blue herons in Middle Earth? We have all sorts of normal earthling type animals. (except if you really wanted to get technical, Middle Earth is based on Europe so there really wouldn't probably be any) But there would still definitely not be any sand hill cranes:lolgoat:!


Curses....

I have no logical riposte, only my settled presupposition which you have easily exploded with a single sensible question.

Foiled again...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

An average day involves: 

Giving the horses grain in their stalls (2 Fjords and a ArabX currently). Taking a square bale out to their pasture and spreading it around in as many piles are there are flakes of hay...or else they bicker endlessly. 

Putting out grain in the 4 doeling buckets. Getting their hay and spreading it in their outdoor shed. Letting them out of their stall so they can run out to their paddock before following them and locking them in. 

Next is giving grain to the pregnant ladies and checking udders for tightness/drying off properly. Put their hay out. Turn them out in their paddock and locking them out. 

Taking alfalfa pellets up to the boy pen. And giving everyone their share of pellets, then spreading hay while they are gobbling their breakfast. 

Once everyone is happy eating, then collect all the water buckets and fill them up at the house. Goats get warm water, horses get cold/luke warm water. Carry all buckets by hand to the various paddocks/pastures. Average of 12 buckets or so filled all the way up. 

Once everyone is all set. Get the wheelbarrow and start cleaning horse/goat stalls.

All in all with one person it takes a little over an hour to and hour and a half. 

Evening chores involve putting hay and grain in the stalls. Close all doors except the stall you want the critters to go in to. Let doelings in first. Then bred does. Then horses last. Hay the bucks. Refill and change out all water buckets again. =)

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

We are having freezing temperatures for a few nights. I had to break ice on the Pond for the cattle. I took warm water out to the Goats and chicken. It is supposed to be freezing for the next few nights and I am so glad I don’t live where I get freezing temperatures for long periods of time. Also feel sorry for those of you who do.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our schedule is so 'off' right now due to winter break from school and my husband was on vacation for a couple of weeks. 
Before break, I'd get my kids up at 6am, they'd go out and feed some of the goats, and check water & hay while I cooked breakfast. Then they'd help their Dad feed/water/hay/etc. in the afternoon while I cook dinner.

Typically, I oversee everything with the goats, but fall and early winter are typically my 'down time' as chores are typically easier. Kidding season through late summer I am out there every day overseeing everything.

For about 2 weeks now, all the goats get grain then water/hay around 9am, and again around 5pm. Clean the barn and shelter about once a week.
We have 9 goats + a friends doe who is in with our buck. 
School starts back up on Wed, and I'm still trying to figure out our new routine. I want my kids outside helping in the mornings before school - good habit to have.
So I'll either get up at 5:30am to cook breakfast and help them with chores, or let them continue their normal routine of feeding certain goats and then after breakfast I'll go feed the pregnant does. 
With the bitter cold temps we are constantly having to take out warm water and break ice on buckets, make sure hay feeders are filled.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

My daily routine is not as interesting as you guys 
But:
In the morning about 6.30 I feed my goat herd (now only 6, cut down from a large gang of 12) They all get a mouth full of some kind of veggie mix, mainly carrot tops, sweet potatoes peeling and bananas, with grain. I do a quick check of each goat.

Then I let them out in to a paddock.

At 5.00 pm when I get home I herd them up to their shed and lock them up with some fodder, mainly branches of shrubs or cut fresh grass.
The afternoon gives me a good chance to do checks of hoofs and general conditions. And petting of each, as they love to play.

A day done and dusted.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

My daily routine seems to vary day to day but for the most part is the same.
Wake up at 830am and eat breakfast and let out my little yappy dogs. Check my mom's dog (who are staying with me because my mom is staying with me because of all her surgeries- today is surgery 4 in the last 6mos.) Once dogs are in, I head out to the farm.
We currently live 7mi from the farm. Hoping to move out there this summer once my MIL new house is build and she moves out.
Once at the farm, I go straight to the barn. Feed the cats in the barn, as well as the cats outside.
Then I mix feed and start with the goats in the barn. Currently I have 5 does with kids, plus my new buckling I bought this weekend (he is 3mo old), and I have a pen of almost yearlings and my Alpine, Smores, that lost her kid, that I am currently milking. I pull Smores from the pen before I feed the almost yearlings. Then I milk Smores and put her back in when I'm done. After milking and clean up and putting the milk in the fridge in the barn, I pass out hay to the barn and fill waters. I also play with the kids but that seems to be a requirement.

After I am done with the barn, I head next door to the nursery. I currently have 5 pregnant does waiting in the nursery. I also have 1 doe with twins here. I give them feed, hay and water. 
I also have 1 doe that I thought was pregnant, but isn't- false pregnancy, little pain in the butt. And I have 3 yearlings that I bought 2 months ago that I haven't moved out yet. I feed all of them at the end.

After the nursery is done, I hike across the farm to the red shed. Currently I have 17 does and 1 buck in there for breeding. I give them food and hay and check to make sure their heated waterer is still going. Their shed is the only unheated one currently being used- It's negative numbers out currently and I don't want any kids out in this horrible weather. Currently it is -4°F with a wind chill of -20. What a warm up! (It was -22 with a wind chill of -40 last night...) If it was warm, I might open their doors to go outside, but not at these temps. 

Once done with that, I head home and do whatever chores need to be done, or take my mom to appointments. 

I work 1530-2400 so hubby does evening chores. Pretty much the same as morning. He brings the milk from AM and PM home when he does chores. When I get home at 0030, I strain milk through the finer strainer and package it- either in a big jar for fast consumption or in freezer bags to freeze for later. Then I pass out and do it all again tomorrow. 

On weekends, we do cleanup and checkups. Give any shots or tags or whatever else is needed. 

During the summer, daily chores would be done out on the field runs. They have waterers, feeders, hay feeders (though we don't use them much), and access to 1-7 acres of pasture, depending on which run is open. I prefer summer, since it seems like chores are easier and things are calmer. But summer means my work hours change to 600-1430.


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'm picturing a classroom full of squirmy, chubby, mischievous Boer kids, committing various mayhems. The Schoolmaster is a HUGE mature, ponderous and wrinkly Boer buck, with pair of old fashioned half-spectacles perched on the crest of his huge roman nose. a pointer in his cloven hoof. He is sternly looking at the miscreants over his specs, the forgotten pointer ironically drawing the eye toward South Africa.


Love the picture you painted with words and your se se of humor!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mmhyronimus said:


> After the nursery is done, I hike across the farm to the red shed. Currently I have 17 does and 1 buck in there for breeding. I give them food and hay and check to make sure their heated waterer is still going. Their shed is the only unheated one currently being used- It's negative numbers out currently and I don't want any kids out in this horrible weather. Currently it is -4°F with a wind chill of -20. What a warm up! (It was -22 with a wind chill of -40 last night...) If it was warm, I might open their doors to go outside, but not at these temps.


-40 ?!!  I am dealing with lows in the positive single digits and I'm dying.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

LizWiz said:


> My daily routine is not as interesting as you guys
> But:
> In the morning about 6.30 I feed my goat herd (now only 6, cut down from a large gang of 12) They all get a mouth full of some kind of veggie mix, mainly carrot tops, sweet potatoes peeling and bananas, with grain. I do a quick check of each goat.
> 
> ...


yay someone else that feeds fodder


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Routine revolves around
goats, dogs, needs, time of year, bottle feeding , milking, breeding, - always pen cleaning am water, etc....... just depends on the season of the year. I relax in the barn between chores, or really really late at night. Animals can't care for themselves, and I like to have hands on interaction at least twice a day. (kidding is a lot more)........ so ..... my needs are last - and should be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd have to look back in this thread to see if I posted and how much things have changed lol!

With my daughter on summer break, our routine is fairly relaxed. We feed anywhere between 8-9am, earlier the better of course. Young goats get fed 2x a day, some get fed 3x a day that are being shown. 2 yearlings stay in the barn overnight that are being shown. We generally give them time to eat and put the yearlings out with the mamas for the day. 
We were conditioning some of the goats coats, but thought we were at the end of this years show season, we weren't planning to do any big shows, but some friends have pretty much convinced us we should go, so.... we're trying to get back into a routine especially with one doe who has started to blow her show coat (basically was going bald in places!), so she is getting conditioned daily now.

I check on everyone at lunch time to see if they need hay/water, and some being shown need any feed.
Then same morning routine in the evening. Our adult does only get fed a little feed in the evenings by my husband, then before or after we let them come up into the front yard/young doe pen during the evenings to graze, which they love.


----------

